# Value picks in 2010 draft..



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Basically players that will probably get picked outside the lottery but you think will have pretty good careers.
For me its gotta be James Anderson and Larry Sanders.
Anderson has an NBA skill and good size for his position, plus in the NBA he wont need to put as much energy on one end of the floor, which will hopefully allow him to improve on the defensive end.
With Larry Sanders also great length and size and has some NBA skills and really has improved during his time at VCU, which will hopefully lead to him improving.

As for potential bust, Im sorry to say because Im actually a fan, but its gotta be Ed Davis. Seems like he will follow in the footsteps of Brandan Wright and Marvin Williams who both have all the talent in the world but due to injuries or w/e else havent lived up to it.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Larry Sanders might one day become Ben Wallace, but the man really has no skills. He's a skinny 4 that Chris Bosh could overpower while taking bong hits. He's fast and he can jump, but I really can't see him at the 3 at the next level. He reminds me a lot of Brandon Wallace. I would absolutely be terrified of taking him in the first round where there are going to be a lot of value picks available (because I just don't see a lot of difference between picks 8 and 40 in terms of upside vs. present production*).

As for value picks, I'm hopeful that Danny Orton sails to Boston at 19 bsmile. Willie Warren will probably slip out of the lottery, and he has a world of talent (in fact, Memphis should draft him and pair him up with Mayo). Xavier Henry will be a good value pick if he slides, though a disappointment if he goes high (on the upside vs. present production scale he definitely fits in the latter category to my eye). Paul George would look good on a go-go team. I like Avery Bradley, too, as a combo guard off the bench prospect.

*After the sure things are gone I look at players on the upside vs. present production scale. The latter tend to be the roleplayers who'll reach their ceiling quickly, but the ceiling is going to be pretty low (for the most part, there are always exceptions). In this draft we'd be looking at the difference between Willie Warren and someone like Damion Jones, who will be a pretty effective NBA swing forward and probably from day 1. And outside the lottery (especially) there are a lot of tradeoffs to be made. Sometimes upside is the way to go, but a lot of times present production will make a bigger difference to a team's fortunes.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I really like Elliot Williams. A bit under the radar because Memphis wasn't on the national scene at all this season, but he's going to be a very good NBA player.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I'm bumping this thread to get my one draft prediction out there: Jarvis Varnado will be a productive NBA player


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

I like Eric Bledsoe because he's blazing quick and can attack the basket, has a 3 point shot, and is only a freshman. If he came out a year later, he could be a top 10 pick.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> I'm bumping this thread to get my one draft prediction out there: Jarvis Varnado will be a productive NBA player


^Thats going to be a hard one to justify. Hopefully he's not the next Shelden Williams/Sean Williams

Willie Warren
Luke Harangody
Jordan Crawford
Lance Stephenson
Greveis Vasquez

I think can all contribute to teams


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Hard to imagine Varnado doing much at the next level, imo. Never really progressed much from his junior to senior season. I would go with a younger guy like Samuels who showed more at the college level, or a guy like Gallon who has more upside.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

f22egl said:


> I like Eric Bledsoe because he's blazing quick and can attack the basket, has a 3 point shot, and is only a freshman. If he came out a year later, he could be a top 10 pick.


Bledsoe had a good %, but his form wasnt that great and alot of his shots were open set shots. When you consider the extended line in the NBA (plus shooting off the dribble, which he will need as an nba PG as opposed to SG), I wouldnt be so sure of how he translates. Watching him play, he doesn't come off as a natural shooter to me, but I was impressed w/ his finishing in traffic and to be fair he can hit wide-open shots. He is like a more athletic Mario Chalmers imo, except w/ less experience. Good player who certainly can be in an NBA rotation for years, but I dont really see enough greatness in him to project lottery. It was probably best for him to come out this year since the spotlight wasn't on him that much.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

BTw my value picks:

Willie Warren
Terrico White
Craig Brackens
E. Williams


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> BTw my value picks:
> 
> Willie Warren
> Terrico White
> ...


I like all of those picks as value picks, except Elliot Williams. That's mostly because I haven't really checked much into him, I don't know enough about the kid yet to have an opinion.

Obviously Willie Warren is a value pick of mine. Brackins is a good value, supposing he's a second rounder. I think Jamal Crawford and Dominque Jones in the late first, early second are great values. Terrico White and Stanley Robinson in the second would be really good value. Truthfully, I think Cole Aldrich going 14th is great value, supposing that happens.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I like Williams' pull-up jumper and he seems like he has the size/quickness to be a decent-to-good overall player. Warren, i think we both liked him for awhile... Just looking @ his freshman year, its hard not to consider anything after 20 as good value imo. White is just a freak leaper and freak athlete, so you never know w/ those guys. And Brackins looks like highly skilled, well rounded player. I like all those guys value in the late 1st, If any fell to the Magic i would be thrilled. 

As for Aldrich/Jones, idk. I was wrong about Lopez a cpl years ago, but Aldrich looks like another stiff to me. I guess mid 1st is still decent value for him, but i guess im just not expecting too much out of him. I was unimpressed with his tourney performance. Jones doesn't really catch my too much either for some reason. Crawford though, I definitely think he is a guy to keep an eye on. He reminds me of a mini-Paul Pierce for some reason, cuz of his unorthodox style. Obviously i doubt he'll ever be THAT good or strong, but i like his potential.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Ya Aldrich is no Brook Lopez but still sliding to late lottery he becomes good value. Im still not sold on Willie Warren, you guys think he is gonna be like a George Hill type?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Ehmunro, quick question. Eric Bledsoe a possibility in Boston? Makes sense to me, but I don't really care about the NBA for 364 days every year. Seems like a decent Nate replacement, can give Rondo a blow for 15 minutes every night, and allows them to play a LITTLE more hardball with Ray Ray.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Lawal
Lance Stevenson
Brackins
Hobson
Terrico White
Pittman (if he can slim down)
Lazar Hayward (because I'm a homer)


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Gotta be honest, dont know much about George and Hobson, really want to see what they can do on the next level.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lazar Hayward, Da'Sean Butler, Manny Harris


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> Ehmunro, quick question. Eric Bledsoe a possibility in Boston? Makes sense to me, but I don't really care about the NBA for 364 days every year. Seems like a decent Nate replacement, can give Rondo a blow for 15 minutes every night, and allows them to play a LITTLE more hardball with Ray Ray.


He's definitely a possibility here. He's a better shooter than Rondo, which will give them a little relief. They can't really bring Nate back because of the lack of Bird rights.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I wouldn't go PG if I were the Celtics. They may lose Allen or Pierce so SG, SF are bigger needs for them. Plus, the PG class is so weak that after Wall it's hard to make a case for anyone else being first round worthy. Maybe a guy like Jerome Randle in the late 2nd round? I think that's a better option.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> I wouldn't go PG if I were the Celtics. They may lose Allen or Pierce so SG, SF are bigger needs for them. Plus, the PG class is so weak that after Wall it's hard to make a case for anyone else being first round worthy. Maybe a guy like Jerome Randle in the 2nd round? I think that's a better option.


Combo guard who can backup both the 1 and 2 is very valuable in the modern NBA.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, I'm not saying he isn't valuable - I just think there are enough question marks out there on him to make me avoid him in the top 20 picks. Give me Elliot Williams there and I'd be satisfied.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> Yeah, I'm not saying he isn't valuable - I just think there are enough question marks out there on him to make me avoid him in the top 20 picks. Give me Elliot Williams there and I'd be satisfied.


Don't get your love for Elliot. He might be a good player, but he sure as hell has never shown it to me. Granted I'm taking other people's word on Bledsoe (didn't really notice him on UK), but I definitely noticed Williams at Duke and Memphis, and he just doesn't have it IMO.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, we will see. One of us will be right on him. His stock really has gone up so I'm not sure how much of a value pick he is. Crawford might be the best value of all the SGs. Late 1st for a guy who clearly has top 10 talent.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Also like Vasquez in the early 2nd. He really came on at the end of last season. Solomon Alabi would be a real steal if he's still around in the late 1st. He was a beast defensively for the Seminoles last year and he really upped his game offensively from his freshman campaign.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> Crawford might be the best value of all the SGs. Late 1st for a guy who clearly has top 10 talent.


Not that clear


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

ya come on, besides the big 4 + Wes Johnson, Greg Monroe, Aminu, Ed Davis, Aldrich, Paul George, Babbitt, Udoh, Patterson, Whiteside, Orton, Hayward, James Anderson, Avery Bradley are all more talented than Crawford, he might end up better than some of those guys but they are all more talented


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Bradley more talented than Crawford? Yeah, okay buddy.

Go watch his three games in the tournament last year. My goodness.


----------

